# On Line Shop TTOC



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well done guys, it works...but

Ordered absoluTTe 1 and 2 tried to print the order for my records and to put in the envelope with my cheque.

By which time thepage had timed out with my order on it and there is no page on the shop site with the address on, now I have my cheque in an envelope but no address for the TTOC .....

HELP !


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

John

Glad you like it 

A couple of other things, just so that you are aware of them:

There is no need to print a copy of the order, it is all stored electronically in the database.

You will have got an email confirmation of your order, it will include the payment details that you need. Alternatively you can log into your account and view your order history where it will also display all the information that you need.

Anyway, the address to send the cheque to is:

The TT Owners Club
PO Box 431
Huntingdon
Cambs
PE29 6WQ


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Graeme, as they say, the cheque is in the post.

PS these computer things will never catch on, mark my words. :?

Thanks mate.

( I am printing this off as it may dissapear, then I will photocopy it incase the print fades)

John with a black and white monitor.


----------

